# Anybody Pay For Wash & Wax ?



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I had a gentleman just stop by ask if I would like him to wash and wax
the OB. He apeared to be a retiree that doe's this as a part time bussiness.
He give a qoute of $150.0 thats $5.00 a foot is this a resonable price?









Thx in advice 
jerry


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure if that is a good price or not but the old saying "if you want it done right, do it yourself" definitely comes to mind. Now my car is a different story. Not sure why I hold the OB to a double standard.

Good luck and if you do opt to use him, make sure it is a hand wash and not a power washer.

Paul


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I would also ask how long he will take to complete the job. When I wash and wax our 26 RS, I am looking at 5 hours to do it right. And that means making the roof look great and washing and waxing the slide (in the out position).

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I guess it all boils down to whether you have the time to do it yourself if not you can always have him do it and just keep an eye on him so he does it the way you want it done

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Down in Mexico, if you want to take down there they only charge $1.00 per foot.









Leon


----------

